# Cape Town Apartment Rental



## Patton'sbtard (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi,

I would like to know what it will cost for a good apartment in V&A or Camps Bay. I looked online but the prices seem very high...from 12k - 17k a month. I will rent for six months and can pay in advance for a one or two bedrom furnished flat. I was told that with 700 bucks I should get something very nice, but, as with all real estate on the internet the prices are either inflated or representative of the very upper end of the market. 

Can someone please provide me with short overview on the apartment rental market for the desirable areas of CPD? Thanks.


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Patton'sbtard said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to know what it will cost for a good apartment in V&A or Camps Bay. I looked online but the prices seem very high...from 12k - 17k a month. I will rent for six months and can pay in advance for a one or two bedrom furnished flat. I was told that with 700 bucks I should get something very nice, but, as with all real estate on the internet the prices are either inflated or representative of the very upper end of the market.
> 
> Can someone please provide me with short overview on the apartment rental market for the desirable areas of CPD? Thanks.


 If you mean 700 USD you may be able o find something, but not at the V&A or Campsbay. Try Seapoint, Three Anchor Bay or Greenpoint, where you may be lucky to find a room or at most a bachelors flat.

If you are on a very stringent budget, try some areas in the northern suburbs where you can rent for about R4500 per month. I actually saw a sign at a new complex in Brackenfell recently advertising 2 bedroom furnished flats starting from R4500 per month.


----------



## Patton'sbtard (Dec 5, 2010)

vegasboy said:


> If you mean 700 USD you may be able o find something, but not at the V&A or Campsbay. Try Seapoint, Three Anchor Bay or Greenpoint, where you may be lucky to find a room or at most a bachelors flat.
> 
> I would be ok with a one bedroom flat.
> 
> If you are on a very stringent budget, try some areas in the northern suburbs where you can rent for about R4500 per month. I actually saw a sign at a new complex in Brackenfell recently advertising 2 bedroom furnished flats starting from R4500 per month.


wow, that's very expensive. i thought that 700 USD would get one more than a room in the areas you mentioned. these prices are what one would pay in LA or NYC...2000 bucks a month for an apartment. Thanks.


----------



## frank sommes (Dec 23, 2010)

You should try different areas other than those two, because those are not the only nice areas- I personally wouldn't stay in either. If you are set on staying in the Waterfront or Camps bay- you're probably looking at about R5000 or R6000 upwards per month, depending on how big and luxurious you want the place to be. I would look at other areas too, though, if I were you. Good luck


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

R6000 for a furnished flat in Waterfront or Camps Bay? That is what you will pay for a single garage per month in those areas.


----------



## ohsteveo (Mar 7, 2011)

I've got a four bed "exec" house in Robertson with a pool for R6500 month if you fancy a drive each day!


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

EthenGroom said:


> Hi there
> 
> You can expect to pay anything from R7000, upwards. Apartments in that area are quite expensive, depending on whether it is furnished or not, and also on how luxurious you want the place to be. Camps Bay and V & A Waterfront are not the only areas offering property for rent, you might want to look at other areas, that might be less expensive.


 The OP has probably been sorted out by now, but for the record: I have been viewing more than 20 apartments in the atlantic seaboard area over the last few weeks looking for investment property.

You will NOT find an apartment in the Waterfront for R7000, not even for R15000. The average 2/2 in Waterfront goes for R25000 per month. The rental agent told me that they don't even have rentals under R8000 on their books in the atlantic seaboard area, as owners are not dependent on agents for those, they go like hot cakes.

You may find a 1-2 bedroom flat in an oldish building (they like to use the word art deco, which usually means it looks and smells like a very old building) in Beach Rd for R7000. Now and then you may find a bachelors in a crummy building for R5000, but even those are very scarce.

I remember one of the bachelor flats for sale in Vredehoek with it's own small swimming pool, which has a tenant paying R10000.


----------



## Carlise (Jul 8, 2011)

A nice place to live for R 7 000 pm is Woodbridge Island. It has two bedroom spacious townhouses and the island has communal pools and it is 5 min walk to the beach. 
10 min drive from City Centre


----------



## Carlise (Jul 8, 2011)

PS: But also Rondebosch...very vibey area


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Carlise said:


> PS: But also Rondebosch...very vibey area


Why reply to such an old posting?


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Johanna said:


> Why reply to such an old posting?


 We're enjoying sharing our views with each other and anyone else who may be interested... just having fun...


----------



## EthenGroom (Feb 1, 2011)

*Places to rent in Cape Town*

Hi

You've probably have found a place to stay by now but If you are still looking for a place near V&A Waterfront, Seapoint is a good place to look depending on the budget you might have. There are bachelors and rooms to rent. If you are on tight budget you can look in the Northern Suburbs.


----------

